# Trend T11 router with Festools LR32?



## larfinboy (26 Feb 2014)

Hi all, has anyone out there been able to adapt / fit a Trend T11 to work on a Festools LR32 track system? 
I'm intending to make Ron Paulk’s work bench, but drilling all those holes in the bench top will be a bit of a nightmare. Or does anyone have any other suggestions to get the holes done quickly and accurately? 

Regards. 
Chris


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

There has been endless discussion about hole positioning accuracy on the talkfestool forum and they inevitably come back to the LR32 system for producing them.
That doesn't help you with the Trend fitting though. Sorry
Assuming the T11 uses the same fence rods as the Dewalt 625 then they will be to big for the normal track router fitting. Not sure how the LR32 system holds the router though.


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

Just noticed you are a new member, welcome to the madhouse


----------



## larfinboy (26 Feb 2014)

Why thank you. Do you need to be partially or completly mad to be part of the forum?


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Feb 2014)

I think partial is a pre requirement but the madder you are the more at home you will feel


----------



## shed9 (26 Feb 2014)

I've got an LR32, if you give me the dimensions and height of your Trend T11 base I can let you know if it will fit in the carrier.

The router effectively sits between two screw down alloy heads like this;





If the Trend will fit between and under these alloy heads, I can't see why it wouldn't work.

Also, as said up there ^ there has been a lot of online discussions (especially on FOG) about the best way to do this and I agree it usually comes down to the LR32.


----------



## larfinboy (26 Feb 2014)

Hi Shed9, the base of my Trend T11 is 169 m/m by 149 m/m. The guide rods are 110m/m between centers.
Thanks for this.


----------



## shed9 (26 Feb 2014)

larfinboy":203bhxvu said:


> Hi Shed9, the base of my Trend T11 is 169 m/m by 149 m/m. The guide rods are 110m/m between centers.
> Thanks for this.



Hi, will check this first thing in the morning and post it up.

Just to clarify, you don't use the guide rods with the LR32, it just sits between the posts. You centre the router using a mandrel and screw it down by the posts which pull down on the top of the router base - if that makes sense.


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Feb 2014)

Ah, that is a better way of holding the router than the one they use to hold it to the ordinary tracks. Much more versatile.


----------



## shed9 (27 Feb 2014)

Hi larfinboy, sorry about the delay, I've had a pig of a day and simply didn't get chance this morning.

Anyhow, space between the lower part of the alloy heads is approximately 150mm. The height of this inner section is 12mm and the overhang is about 7mm (just under). The distance between the centre of the hole in the base and the spring retainer (the paddle in the middle) is 78mm. The space between the threaded rods (with the heads removed) is about 168mm.

Two problems based on the above and your own measurements;

1. You would need to fashion new bolt down options as your router will not fit with the alloy heads on.
2. Whilst the flat of the router will fit to the spring retainer base, this plastic mechanism overhangs the base - unsprung its around 13mm clearance but when pressed to release the plunger it goes down to around 10mm. Not sure if your router will clear that.

One thing to note it that the underside of the base is not flush with the surface, there are 2 small plastic blocks - my point here is that should the T11 fit between the threaded rods and clear the plunger spring mechanism you could always drill some holes to retain the router base - in fact if you took the base to its most basic form this may it lower profile as well - not sure on this one as I don't have a T11 to hand.

Hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## larfinboy (27 Feb 2014)

What are you sorry for, after all your helping me out...! I think I will need to go and have a think about this and make sure I understand correctly... :roll: :roll:


----------



## shed9 (27 Feb 2014)

larfinboy":939xrdvy said:


> What are you sorry for, after all your helping me out...! I think I will need to go and have a think about this and make sure I understand correctly... :roll: :roll:



Wasn't sure if you were working to a schedule yourself is all.... 

Basically I think the potential issue is the spring mechanism and it possibly interfering with the height of your router base.


----------



## larfinboy (28 Feb 2014)

How does the spring mechanism work? Any chance of a close up picture of it so I can figure out how to modify it please? Or copy it?!
No rush,I will be on holiday for a week sunning my self in Dorset.


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Apr 2014)

Grahamshed":2bhbn234 said:


> I think partial is a pre requirement but the madder you are the more at home you will feel




And if at first, you don't quite measure up, you soon will do.  
Welcome...


----------

